# Car Insurance on Non National Vehicle



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

I've possibly found a car I'm happy to buy from a dealer here in Portugal. The car is an import from Germany an is one of higher value. In respect of the insurance, it's head banging time again because I hear some insurance companies will not insure imported cars. Also, there appears to be limits on vehicle age when it comes to fully comprehensive cover.

Does anyone know if a none national car results in higher premiums and are there difficulties with imported cars.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Portugal hasn't got a big history of car manufacturing and almost ALL cars are imported. Anyone that tells you that imported cars can't be insured is an idiot.

There is a limit on how many years you can get comprehensive insurance cover for - it varies between companies so just ask when you get a quote.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Is the said higher value vehicle registered in Portugal or on non-Portugese plates? If PT reg then who was the previous insurer?


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

The vehicle is on Portuguese plates and was imported from Germany a short time ago by the dealer. Forecourt price 20,000 for C class Mercedes.


----------

